# Filmlook mit After Effects ?!



## The-God (27. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Weiß jemand wie ich mit After Effects einen Filmlook realisiere bzw. wo ich Informationen darüber finden wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Bis dann


----------



## gilgamesch (27. Januar 2004)

hi god, 

Es gibt für AFX ein PlugIn namens"Cinelook". Soviel weiß ich.

http://www.sharbor.com/catalog/3danimation-plugins.html

guckst du!


----------



## Santiago (27. Januar 2004)

Cinelook hab ich mal gesehn. Wirklich genial das Teil.
Besser, schneller, im Vergleich saubillig aber leider auch weniger Möglichkeiten gibt folgendes Plugin: EASY MOVIE COLORS. Ich finds sehr genial, hab die Demoversion angesehn und das Resultat ist beeindruckend. Arschschnell und Megaeffekt!

Kann sowohl als Premiere als auch als AEFX Plugin installiert werden. 
Vergleich: Cinelook 550 Euro, EMC 25 Euro.

http://www.videox.de

Greets, Santiago


----------



## Pinback (30. Januar 2004)

Wenn du keinen Wert auf solche Fx wie Filmkorn oder Fussel legst, 
kommst du alleine schon mit "Farbbalance" und "Kontrast" auf gute Ergebnisse. Die Renderzeit ist dafür viel kürzer 

Falls deine Kamera keinen Progressivscan beherrscht (also Vollbilder statt Halbbilder aufzuzeichen) ist das "Reelsmart" plugin genial:
http://www.revisionfx.com/rsfk.htm 



Pinback


----------



## DaHoschi (30. Januar 2004)

Ich hoffe der Link kann dir weiterhelfen wenn du keinen Wert auf Filter legst !

http://www.dv-ware.de/article.php?story=20030101174544439

Good Luck !


----------



## Receiver (1. Februar 2004)

*und noch was für umme...*

Ich hab da noch ne Seite anzubieten (allerdings in einfachem Englisch), auf der beschrieben ist wie man mit einfachen Einstellungen à la Farbanpassung und Kontrast in After Effects nem Video den Look geben kann, als obs auf 35 mm aufgenommen wurde...

Hier mal der Link
http://www.dvinfo.net/articles/filmlook/broadway2.php 

Viel Spass...


----------



## The-God (13. März 2004)

Danke für all die schönen links  Brauch das nämlich für eine Videoproduktion.


----------



## pdatrain (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von The-God _
> *Brauch das nämlich für eine Videoproduktion. *



Wofür denn sonst? ;-))


----------

